
Apple to iPhone Developers: Don't Compete With Us - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/13/apple-to-iphone-developers-dont-compete-with-us/
======
carterschonwald
The question that keeps on hitting me when I see posts along those lines is
whether or not these highly publicized instances are remotely representative
of the way apps submitted to the app store get treated.

Could someone clarify this? If this is just a corner that keeps on getting
highly publicized, well the app store hasn't really been around that long as
yet, so is it really that unreasonable?

~~~
benjamincanfly
It isn't so much about how often it happens as it is about the fact that it
happens at all. No, 90% of apps aren't being turned away for competing with
the iPhone's built-in apps, but if any application is turned away not because
it sucks, but because it's _too good,_ that's a problem and it will discourage
innovation.

------
Create
"I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that..."

The 5 real reasons to avoid iPhone 3G:

    
    
        * iPhone completely blocks free software. Developers must pay a tax to Apple, who becomes the sole authority over what can and can't be on everyone's phones.
        * iPhone endorses and supports Digital Restrictions Management (DRM) technology.
        * iPhone exposes your whereabouts and provides ways for others to track you without your knowledge.
        * iPhone won't play patent- and DRM-free formats like Ogg Vorbis and Theora.
        * iPhone is not the only option. There are better alternatives on the horizon that respect your freedom, don't spy on you, play free media formats, and let you use free software -- like the FreeRunner.
    

[http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/why-free-software-and-
app...](http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/why-free-software-and-apples-
iphone-dont-mix)

~~~
jrockway
The sad reality is that Windows Mobile is the most open readily-available
phone platform right now.

OpenMoko is nice (and I own a Neo), but for some reason they decided to write
all the applications in C. This makes developing for it a real pain in the
ass. Do I really want to set up a cross compiler and emulator just to change a
few lines of code? No, and that's why I haven't. :)

Maybe I will write a CL-based "desktop" for mobile phones some time in the
future.

------
DenisM
Someone proposed to start something like "iphone developer's trade union" for
collective bargaining.

Locked-down APIs are one thing, but if Apple keeps up with their app-removal
policies, NDAs and lack of communication on important issues, it will come to
unionization and they will not be happy.

~~~
tptacek
Has collective bargaining ever, ever, ever succeeded in the computer industry?

~~~
MaysonL
Not that I can remember, but _class action lawsuits_ have.

~~~
DenisM
That would require some sort of law being broken, or some sort of right to be
violated. I'm pretty sure all rights have been signed over to Apple in SDK
agreement so that one wouldn't go very far. The only law I can think of would
be anti-trust, but there are couple of problems with that:

1\. Apple is not a monopoly in any traditional sense of the word

2\. Anti-trust is moving very very slow. Look at Microsoft.

If majority of app developers pulled their apps for a week from the app store,
that could get Apple's attention. Until the non-members jump in and start
filling in the void... yeah, well I guess this idea won't work - you can't
really prevent the strikebreakers from moving in.

